# 71 Murray F3 Eliminator



## 30thtbird (Sep 25, 2008)

This bike is mostly nos including the frame and chain guard.Never had a serial number stamped on it. Must have been a factory replacement frame. Still looking for an nos red line 20x1.75 Paragon front tire for it.The bike does have some scratches but it is an almost daily rider for me.Since this photo was taken,I have added nos handlebars,front fender,seat post,and variose nuts and bolts.Kenny.


----------



## Mark1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Very Nice, I have a blue single speed one.


----------

